# Reducing Progonova



## sugarplumx (Mar 8, 2012)

Dear All 

Is it normal for a clinic to reduce ones oestrogen (Progonova) intake once you get a BFP.??.
I've been on 10mg of Progonova a day (8mg orally & 2mg vaginally) since before egg transfer. I'm only 21days BFP and my Spanish clinic has advised me to reduce to 6mg a daily orally, does the body no longer need such a big dose of daily oestrogen? I've looked through loads of threads but can't find anyone talking about this, any guidance would be really helpful I'm a bit scared about reducing my meds. 

Many thanks Sugarplumx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

Congratulations on your BFP! I was on 6mg/day orally from a couple of weeks before ET up to the 12 week scan so this sounds like it should be fine. Maybe decrease the dose gradually over a week or so as you will do when you finally stop it completely.

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy!

Caroline


----------

